# Quotes/Sayings/Words that get you through the day



## Silvermoon

*I kinda looked for this elsewhere, and I can't really find anything elsewhere on the site...and I am not sure if it should go here or not, but anyway...lol.

I am one of those people who loves to read, and who loves to collection inspirational sayings, quotes, etc.  So i thought I would start a thread where maybe we could share them with each other, if anyone else is into this kind of stuff.  Even if you have nothing to share, maybe when you have a blue day you can come and read and maybe find a bit of extra comfort.

(PS Please remember, if you can, to credit the author of your quote or saying).*


----------



## Silvermoon

*So my first post is "Desiderata".  Anyone who knows this piece probably knows the debate around it about it's origins, but I think it is a cool piece anyway:*


*The Desiderata*

Go placidly amid the noise and haste, 
and remember what peace there may be in silence. 

As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons. 
Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others,
even to the dull and ignorant; they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons; they are vexations to the spirit.

If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter,
for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. 

Keep interested in your own career, however humble, 
it's a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. 
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; 
many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism. 

Be yourself. 
Especially do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; 
for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment,
it is as perennial as the grass.

Take kindly the counsel of the years, 
gracefully surrendering the things of youth.
Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. 
But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. 
Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness. 
Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself.

You are a child of the universe no less than the trees and the stars;
you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you,
no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive him to be.
And whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life,
keep peace in your soul.

With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world.

Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.


----------



## barmybev

My quote that got me through those rough days was "I may not be there yet but, I'm closer than I was yesterday"


----------



## Astra

Hiya Silvermoon

there is a thread already going on this!
and I chose Desiderata too
xxx


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Silvermoon I had never seen that before, I like it.

I'll share this blessing that I heard in church one morning. I like it a lot.  I think it has meaning to us suffering from incurable disease.

A Franciscan Blessing

May God bless you with discomfort at easy answers, half truths, and superficial relationships, so that you may live deep within your heart. Amen.

May God bless you with anger at injustice, oppression, and exploitation of people, so that you may work for justice, freedom and peace. Amen.

May God bless you with tears to shed for those who suffer from pain, rejection,starvation and war, so that you may reach out your hand to comfort them and to turn their pain into joy. Amen.

May God bless you with enough foolishness to believe that you can make a difference in this world, so that you can do what others claim cannot be done. Amen.

And the Blessing of God, who Creates, Redeems and Sanctifies, be upon you and all you love an pray for this day, and forever more. Amen.


----------



## kello82

mine isnt really a quote or specific saying.

but the phoenix's tale, i find a lot of meaning in.

out of death springs life
out of horror springs joy

i see it that for every pain we endure, every "imperfection" in our lives, an inversely proportionate attribute or awareness or whatever, is added to our character. 
and to me, that is SO much greater than the abscence of pain would be. so, so much. 

its easy to forget this, hell i have. sometimes impossible to not wish your life differently. but a pain free life is a joy free life. not a life at all. there are those who suffer the pain of not knowing true joy without even knowing of their suffering.
and escaping to that world is absolutely possible. after a while its easier to live there than to go thru the rollercoaster of emotions.  to be neutral.
but we have the curse/blessing of knowing where the bridge is to get back to a world with pain.
sometimes i feel quite lucky to have that knowledge.

wow went on a tangent here eh. ANYways my point is, out of the tragedy of physical, mental, spiritual, whatever kind of pain, positivity rises. "new life", the way we SEE our world, rises from the ashes of flaw, adversity, and catastrophe.


as ive mentioned elsewhere, i plan to get a tattoo of a phoenix rising on my LRQ. right over my descending colon. that is the part that crohns has raveged the worst. thats where the ashes lie. having that reminder there every day of what beauty in my life arose from that carnage, that will mean a lot to me =]


----------



## Dexky

Silver, I have Desiderata framed on my wall.  Now Scott those are some good things to pray for.


----------



## D Bergy

As a practical person, I like short quotes that are from people who know what they are talking about.

*I have not failed, I have just found ten thousand ways that don't work.

If we did all the things we are capable of doing, we would literally astound ourselves.*

Both are from Thomas Edison, and both inspire me to find a cure for the diseases that affect our family.  I have made great progress so far without a degree to my name, and no formal training in doing it.

Our business also thrives also because we simply do not use the word "can't".

Dan


----------



## Barbie

Silver....... Yes I love this in fact my parents had it framed and put on the wall and I was often reminded to look at it through my childhood :0) xx I love things like this. x


----------



## Dexky

I don't really know what she wrote this song about but every time I hear it I think about you all.  It's called Seeing Stars by Meg Hutchinson.


Seeing Stars

Bugs out on the water, make it look like rain
Leaves on every tree, once again turning
Summer’s past but it’s never far
If you look real close you might see scars
But me, yeah me I’m only seeing stars

Evening light, on a gravel path
I could be scared but I’ve had enough of that
Oh, big old moon, rising up
Even in this light you might see scars
But me, yeah me I’m only seeing stars

When they take everything
And you’ve got nothing left
A deer in the headlights in your hospital bed
Just dreaming of a simple life
A gentle man, a solid night
Me and the dog, down at the reservoir
If you look real close you might see scars
But me, yeah me I’m only seeing stars
Oh…

Seems all your songs are about leaving
Seems both your hands are about now
Geese up in the sky, home through the dark
If you look real close you might see scars
But me, yeah me I’m only seeing stars


----------



## ameslouise

I'm with Dan in the "short quotes" department:

_"You are the only problem you will ever have; and you are the only solution."

"Nothing tastes as good as being healthy feels."

"You can't change other people - you can only change the way you deal with them."_

I forget who said the first one, but I posted it in the other thread on inspirational quotes. The second one I clipped out of a magazine published by the Hippocrotes Institute. The third is the best advice I have ever been given,  by my dear friend Matt Borden.

- Amy


----------



## Dexky

A word to the wise ain't necessary - it's the stupid ones that need the advice. Bill Cosby


----------



## Crohn's 35

My own saying is "the grass is only greener over the septic tank"  being as I have been round many situations, I know all too well, no ones life or some desires are never what they seem.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

There's something I always tell myself when I'm feeling bad, it's something my mother told me.  She's a marathon runner.  She said that when she's running and it's rough and she's getting tired and wants to stop, she pushes through it by telling herself, "I am one tough chick!"  And she just says that to herself over and over and she gets through it.  She is one tough chick!  So when I'm having a bad patch and I feel like I can't possibly go through this one more day, I keep telling myself that I'm one tough chick.  I don't know that I always believe it, but sometimes just saying it seems to help.


----------



## Dexky

Cat, you ARE one tough chick!!


----------



## Cookie

I know this is kind of cheesy, but for me, the NIKE slogan "Just Do It!"  is my greatest motivator.  It is so easy to come up with 1000 reasons why we can't do something we really don't want to, but generally, getting started is the hardest part.  I started using this as motivation when I was training for a half-marathon and it always helped get me out the door. Now, whenever I know something is going to be a challenge, I remind myself of the power of these three little words and dive right in.


----------



## Astra

my favourite is in my siggy

and I say every day Carpe Diem, and I do!


----------



## Pwndkake

"I'm still alive and breathing, so I must be pissing somebody off. It's a good day."


----------



## Crohn's 35

Pwndkake said:


> "I'm still alive and breathing, so I must be pissing somebody off. It's a good day."



Ha ha, I love it !!:thumright:


----------



## Silvermoon

Astra101 said:


> Hiya Silvermoon
> 
> there is a thread already going on this!
> and I chose Desiderata too
> xxx


*LOL!  I figured it had to be somewhere...just couldn't find it....oops!  :redface:

If someone would like to merge it with the other thread that was started, please feel free!  

And yes, I had the Desiderata framed on my wall while I was groing up as well.... I don't really care who wrote it...it is still cool.  

I am not sure where it came from, but others must have heard the saying, "God does not give a person more than they can handle", and I always thought, what a load of crap...if that were true...why do people die all the time?

But lately I have been wondering....maybe there is some truth to it.... I mean, so many of us even just on this forum have been so sick and possibly even near death, Crohn's related or otherwise, and yet, we are still here.... So maybe we do have more to give than we think.... ALL of us....

Or maybe I just haven't tried the right suicide method yet.... 

I AM KIDDING!!! lol  :redface:  - sorry...really retarded sense of humor lately...*


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

I know God will not give me anything I can't handle. I just wish that He didn't trust me so much. 
Mother Teresa 

She has a lot of great quotes.  

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/m/mother_teresa.html


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Avoiding danger is no safer in the long run than outright exposure. The fearful are caught as often as the bold. 
Helen Keller 

Besides so many funny helen keller jokes, she actually has some very inspiring quotes.

http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/h/helen_keller.html


----------



## Silvermoon

crohnicaly stinky said:


> I know God will not give me anything I can't handle. I just wish that He didn't trust me so much.
> Mother Teresa
> 
> She has a lot of great quotes.
> 
> http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/m/mother_teresa.html


*LOL!  Yes she was an amazing woman!  And I love that "reply"!!  Too true!!*


----------



## Jerman

Great quotes everyone! I love desiderata and have always hung it on an office wall wherever i was working. I agree with Joanie (like the new hair color) that my favorite is my siggy. However, I also love

 "Confuscious say fall down 7 times stand up 8"

also we had a dear dear lady that used to be on here that was hip enough to quote from the finding nemo movie...."Just keep swimming, Just keep swimming."

Miss ya Carrie.


----------



## Aura

How about Winston Churchill "If you're going through hell, keep going"

I like it - cos who wants to stop in hell


----------



## Silvermoon

"Put on your big girl panties and deal with it!"
-unknown


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

Silver that's a good one.  When I was a young apprentice I was told to live the Spartan creed of "come back carrying your shield or being carried on it".  Which meant get the assignment done or die trying.   Of course as twisted as construction workers are they would just as happily have told me to put on my big girls pants and deal with it. lol!


----------



## Zalanicht

"that which does not kill us makes us stronger"


----------



## silver

"Kind words can be short and easy to speak but their echoes are truly endless" ~ Mother Teresa (I think) 

"We are all angels with only one wing, we can only fly by embracing each other"

"Courage is not the absence of fear but the knowledge that there is something more important than fear"

"Never say goodbye when you still want to try. Never give up when you still feel you can take it. Never say you don't love a person when you can't let go"

I don't know who wrote most of them I have a word document with over 300 that i've been gathering for around 6 years. 

This one always makes me laugh:

"I have PMS and a gun, do you still have something to say?"


----------



## Dallies

"A good deed is never lost: he who sows courtesy reaps friendship; and he who plants kindness gathers love." 

And.............................................. "Arguing with a fool proves there are two."


----------



## Dexky

silver said:


> "
> "I have PMS and a gun, do you still have something to say?"


Silver, I'm pretty sure my wife wrote that one :ylol:.


----------



## Dallies

Dexky said:


> Silver, I'm pretty sure my wife wrote that one :ylol:.


I hope you show her this post Mark, she will howl.:eek2:

On my fridge I have:  FRIDGE PICKERS WEAR BIGGER KNICKERS:ybiggrin:


----------



## Astra

Cauliflower is nothing but cabbage with a college education!

Don't go round saying the World owes you a living, the World owes you nothing! It was here first!

Giving up smoking is the easiest thing in the World! I know cos I've done it thousands of times!

I have never taken any exercise, only sleeping and resting!

I make it a rule never to smoke whilst I'm sleeping!

If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything!


These are the words of my favourite man of all time - the fabulous, wonderful Mark Twain!


----------



## silver

Astra101 said:


> Cauliflower is nothing but cabbage with a college education!
> 
> 
> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything!


These had me giggling! :ylol:


----------



## fromthegut

" Pain nourishes courage. You can't be brave if you've only had wonderful things happen to you." Mary Tyler Moore

" I got to go. I just saw another one of my marbles roll under the TV." - Jann Arden

 I'm liking the funny ones. It feels like my sense of humour has gone out the window.


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

"The human heart is exquisitely fragile. Our judgments need to be gentle, our understanding deep, and our forgiveness wide." --Ron Rolheiser


----------



## Entchen

"Have a sense of fun and wonder -- that should never go away." (R.Pausch)

And, since we're adding in our favourite fun ones:

"Is this is a hotel or isn't it? Well, within reason." (Fawlty Towers)


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

If "A" equals success, then the formula is "A=X+Y+Z". "X" is work, "Y" is play, and "Z" is keep your mouth shut. 
_-Albert Einstein_


----------



## Silvermoon

"Never let 'em see you sweat" - _unknown_


----------



## survivor

*He who treads lightly goes far.
Author: Chinese Proverb*


----------



## Crohn's 35

"Sometimes when we parents do too much for our children, it can set them up to fail."


----------



## whoami24601

Some of you have heard this, some of you have not.  If you ever need inspiration on a downer sort of day, please watch this video.

Maybe I am a sap, but this always makes me feel hopeful for the future

I can't post the link becuase I haven't made 15 posts yet, but go to Youtube and search for "Wear Sunscreen" by Baz Lurhman


----------



## Shannon

Women are like teabags. We don't know our true strength until we are in hot water! - Eleanor Roosevent

Aha!


----------

